# Backcountry this weekend?



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

I'm hoping to do a Berthoud tour on sunday, but it looks like it got pretty warm up high today. Is the snow going to be destroyed on Sunday or will the right aspects still be worth the drive/hike?

Thanks!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

In case anyone is curiousI hit Berthoud today. The snow is TERRIBLE, but it was an absolutely beautiful day and I enjoyed the hike. If you are looking for buttery turns I'd wait for the next storm.


----------

